# Woodcarving machine



## dashosh (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello to all woodcarving enthusiasts!

I wanted to ask if some of you had experience with woodcarving machines and probably help me out.
I am currently looking woodcarving machine where I can regulate the depth of carving as well as dimensions of what I want to be carved. Ideally, I can set it up on the computer.

Any chance someone used such a machine before and could recommend me anything!
Any help very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

so what you want is a CNC machine ??


----------

